# Sitka Gear 2008 Catalog



## SueAtBackbone (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
I'm including a link for those interested in downloading the new Sitka Catalog. I help with Sitka's PR efforts, so I'd be happy to answer any questions you guys might have about the new '08 line. FYI, the new gear is now available through Cabela's in Mossy Oak Treestand and Realtree AP camouflage patterns. The Mothwing Mountain Mimicry will still be available through dealers. 

The '08 line is all new and improved: new fabrics, new designs, new trims, new cold weather gear and new Polartec Polar Dry baselayers with Odor Resistant Technology.

Sitka 2008 Catalog (3.3 MB):
www.sitkagear.com/Sitka2008Catalog_lores.pdf


----------



## screamingeagle (Sep 12, 2004)

It appears the 90% series did not change, is that true?

Who has a set of pants in medium? Everyone I can find seems to be out.


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

screamingeagle said:


> It appears the 90% series did not change, is that true?
> 
> Who has a set of pants in medium? Everyone I can find seems to be out.


Have you tried redmondoutdoors.com? They have their Sitka(mountain mimicry camo) on sale right now, I believe. I just ordered some 90% pants, in 2XL, from Brett, "hoythunter719" here on AT. He(hoythunter719) still has some in the ASAT camo.

orlybow


----------



## screamingeagle (Sep 12, 2004)

yeah, all they have is extra large. thanks though


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

screamingeagle said:


> yeah, all they have is extra large. thanks though


How 'bout mountain-archery.com? I think they have on sale too.

orlybow


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

orlybow said:


> How 'bout mountain-archery.com? I think they have on sale too.
> 
> orlybow


nevermind...i just checked. all they got is large and above....sorry

orlybow


----------



## screamingeagle (Sep 12, 2004)

yeah, but I could pick up an extra set of mtn pants. :wink:


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

screamingeagle said:


> yeah, but I could pick up an extra set of mtn pants. :wink:


Cool!...have you tried hoythunter719 here on AT? It's worth a shot...he may have'em or know where you can get them...:darkbeer:

orlybow


----------



## SueAtBackbone (Apr 29, 2008)

*Sitka 90% for 2008*

The *Sitka 90% Jacket and Pants* are quite a bit different for 2008. The fabric and cut have both been improved. Overall,Both the material is a little lighter than last year. Breathability, wind protection, and ability to shed water have all been improved. The cut of the jacket and pants makes them fit a litter better. They are a great addition to your hunting gear.

For those of you who don't know, they are called 90% because "90% of the time it is all you need." I like to say the other 10% of the time is when you need *rain protection* (the new *Nimbus Series*) or *cold weather gear* (the new *Celsius Series*).

The new Sitka line will be available in the beginning of May through *Cabela's *exclusively in *Realtree AP* and *Mossy Oak Treestand*. It is already up on Cabela's website and in the Archery catalog. The popular *Mothwing Mountain Mimicry* pattern will still be available through the dealers.


----------



## fishnhuntr77 (Mar 17, 2008)

The new sitka line is amazing and many of the sponsors here on AT sell it. Hopefully most of the people on here will buy from them rather than the big guys like Cabelas and BP. I know that I will be carrying a good line of it come June when I get my order!!!


----------



## SueAtBackbone (Apr 29, 2008)

I copy that. I'd like to see the dealers make all the Sitka sales they can. I know there are some real die-hard Realtree and MO fans out there, so just wanted to let them know there is a Sitka option out there for them. Mothwing is a great pattern and whitetail hunters from the east are stoked on it too.


----------



## tmoran (Dec 9, 2003)

*?*

Is the Celcius series waterproof (laminate like gortex)?


----------



## SueAtBackbone (Apr 29, 2008)

The Celsius Series is geared towards keeping you toasty warm and dry in very cold weather, especially in situations where you may have worked up a sweat on your way to your stand where you'll then spend the next several hours sitting still. For that reason it does not have a a waterproof laminate barrier like Gore-tex, because even a waterproof, "breathable" laminate loses some level of breathability which will hold moisture next to your skin (see below). The DWR treatment on the Celsius Soft Shell sheds water extremely well. I have seen it in person. If you were in a total downpour you'd want to wear the Nimbus Jacket and Pants over the Celsius. Each piece in the Nimbus system is less than 20 oz. and packs very well.

*From the new catalog:*
The Celsius uses Soft Shell fabric which is the combination of a highly breathable woven outer layer that is bonded to a moisture-wicking lining that provides insulation. This system promises the highest level of air/ moisture exchange unimpeded by coatings, laminations, seals or barriers. Soft-Shell systems pass more air and vapor in one minute than a waterproof breathable can pass in 24 hours. The outer weave is tight enough to block wind and treated with a Durable Water Repellant (DWR) finish to repel all but the worst downpours or snowstorms. Four-way stretch, abrasion and weather resistant, soft shell fabrics are the ultimate outerwear for hunters. 

The Celsius Series builds off the strengths of the 90% Series by adding more loft for much colder conditions, and incorporates body mapping to put the loft where you need it.


----------

